# NGD: Jackson Custom Shop 6



## bulb (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey guys, I just got this and have to run to practice, but I thought I would share some pics of this beauty.
Quick specs are:
Basswood Body
Quilt Maple Top in Lagoon Burst with Thick Natural Binding
Bolt-on maple neck (with a super sweet neck joint!)
Ebony Fretboard
BKP Juggernaut 6 set
Dunlop Strap Locks
Hipshot Locking Tuners
Hipshot Low Profile Bridge
Luminlay Sidedots


----------



## DC23 (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow, absolutely beautiful!  Congrats and thanks for sharing


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 9, 2013)

Jesus christ Misha just get a Jackson signature line already 

(4 real though amazing guitar)


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks amazing!


----------



## UncurableZero (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll be damned, this is stunning.
And that heel is absurdly nice


----------



## asfeir (Oct 9, 2013)

Amazing! HNGD


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 9, 2013)

That is nearly a perfect guitar. I'm definitely jealous of that one - congratulations.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hands down, my favorite one you've gotten from Jackson yet. Killllllller, man.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks like an RGA! Awesome!!


----------



## Djentlyman (Oct 9, 2013)

WOW dude! I just saw this on Facebook. Looks amazing and I bet it sounds awesome. Congrats!! But seriously signature line or what? hahaha


----------



## bouVIP (Oct 9, 2013)

Before I even scrolled down I knew it was going to be a blue guitar.

That top is seriously beautiful especially with the natural binding!
HNGD!


----------



## morethan6 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes Misha. YES.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Oct 9, 2013)

Very very nice! Please get Jackson to make this into a signature line! HNGD!


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh my god.......................


----------



## absolutorigin (Oct 9, 2013)

Probably one of my favorite Jacksons! Congrats Misha!


----------



## asfeir (Oct 9, 2013)

Is the body binding a faux-binding? the grain looks the same on the stained side and on the binding.


----------



## Rommel (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow. That's extraordinary. Love the faux binding thickness. 

Secondly, you must have the fastest Jackson Custom Shop turnaround in the history of JCS. LOL


----------



## mystix (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow. Gorgeous. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Allealex (Oct 9, 2013)

DAT HELL  Congrats Misha that is a seriously nice axe


----------



## Degz (Oct 9, 2013)

.... my life...... congrats man!


----------



## Forkface (Oct 9, 2013)

Misha, why you do this to us...


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Oct 9, 2013)

Misha! Beautiful guitar.

Weird question: Any particular reason you use Dunlop Straploks as opposed to Dimarzio or another alternative? Just preference?

HNGD!


----------



## MrYakob (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh my god, all of these custom Jacksons of yours are jaw-dropping! I would do so many things for this guitar


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Oct 9, 2013)

I hate you Misha


----------



## ridner (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Sdrizis89 (Oct 9, 2013)

this is gorgeous!! and shes got JUGGS...


----------



## ceiling_fan (Oct 9, 2013)

That neck heel looks like a futuristic sculpture 

Love the subtle burst on the top!


----------



## Rook (Oct 9, 2013)

It's like a jacksonbanez junior haha

nice dude


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 9, 2013)

sttttttttttunninnggg


----------



## ikarus (Oct 9, 2013)

HNGD! Beautiful finish.


----------



## Semi-pro (Oct 9, 2013)

Initial thought after seeing the first pic "Lol, Misha's new CS Jackson and _even that_ is a Blackmachine copy!" 

...luckily not quite the case actually. Very nice, super simple yet exremely beautiful and effective looking instrument! Congrats!


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 9, 2013)

That's just sexy. I'm gonna go cry in a corner now and wonder why I can't have nice things.


----------



## serch777 (Oct 9, 2013)

Great axe man, congratulations!


----------



## Nag (Oct 9, 2013)

that neckjoint is indeed very interesting... optimized even more than AANJ and stuff

I can dig it.

HNGD !


----------



## knagy0325 (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeez you have another new guitar? 

Looks killer btw.
How many guitars do you have nowadays? And how much is the rent of the warehouse where you keep them? 

HNGD


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## narad (Oct 9, 2013)

Blueburst's Mega-evolution.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 9, 2013)

Congrats misha! That looks great


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 9, 2013)

Awesome top and the scraped binding looks great.


----------



## straymond (Oct 9, 2013)

I just.... That's too... Shiver me timbers.


----------



## Mklane (Oct 9, 2013)

Hell Yeah!


----------



## Possessed (Oct 9, 2013)

looks amazing, but imo she is no more a jackson guitar


----------



## Robby the Robot (Oct 9, 2013)

Loving that neck joint!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 9, 2013)

ok. you have too many nice guitars. im gonna have to ask you to start donating some to me. you are throwing off the balance of the universe here...........


----------



## capoeiraesp (Oct 9, 2013)

This is my favourite guitar of yours. Simply stunning.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Oct 9, 2013)

Thats a really sweet axe! Congratulations! Nice to know it'll be used to its full potential by a SICK player in a SICK band.

Sorry for nutswinging but srsly...


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 9, 2013)

Insane guitar.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 9, 2013)

Badass! So NAMM 2014 is when we're finally seeing the Jackson Bulb Signature model, right?


----------



## JaeSwift (Oct 9, 2013)

Really sweet! How are you liking the Basswood body with a maple cap? I remember you commenting before that you didn't want to do it on your last Jackson (the sparkly blue laguna one) because you were unsure of the tonal results.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that binding is real. The grain pattern matches the top. That's not faux.

Also, that thing is god damn gorgeous.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 9, 2013)

MikeH said:


> I'm pretty sure that binding is real. The grain pattern matches the top. That's not faux.
> 
> Also, that thing is god damn gorgeous.



Yeah, so it's fake binding . The edge of the guitar is just left clear instead of routing and installing a strip of material like real binding


----------



## nugget666 (Oct 9, 2013)

all i can say its ... damn!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Oct 9, 2013)

Almost ruined my keyboard by drooling all over it!


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 9, 2013)

That's gotta be the best heel I've ever seen in a bolt on. Misha, just curious, why do you opt for bolt on rather than next through? 

That said, waiting nearly two years now for my $4600 custom Jackson I really wish they'd get a separate team to do endorsee builds.  



Rev.


----------



## mniel8195 (Oct 9, 2013)

this is perfect. It really malkes me feel horrible that my guitar that i just had build is not just like this... The jackson stuff is amazing!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2013)

Breaking news!

Misha "Bulb" Mansoor successfully gets Jackson Guitars to build him an Ibanez RGA321F!


----------



## DoomJazz (Oct 9, 2013)

Jealousy aside, you have great taste in your customs, and it's always interesting to see your ideas come to fruition


----------



## bulb (Oct 9, 2013)

JaeSwift said:


> Really sweet! How are you liking the Basswood body with a maple cap? I remember you commenting before that you didn't want to do it on your last Jackson (the sparkly blue laguna one) because you were unsure of the tonal results.



Honestly both ways are awesome, I think it's kind of an aesthetic thing, but basswood just rules!
Tried it at practice today and I think this might be my best sounding 6 (Have to compare side by side to my B2 to be sure hehe)


----------



## Danukenator (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow...that's an amazing guitar. I love the natural binding!


----------



## bulb (Oct 9, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> That's gotta be the best heel I've ever seen in a bolt on. Misha, just curious, why do you opt for bolt on rather than next through?
> 
> That said, waiting nearly two years now for my $4600 custom Jackson I really wish they'd get a separate team to do endorsee builds.
> 
> ...



I have found that wood density seems to matter more than wood type per se when it comes to body woods, and I favor light density woods (such as basswood) for the body and dense neck woods (like maple). However when you have a neck through, a large and rather central part of the body is now denser and this compromises the low density body. Long story short, I have guitars that do it both ways, but the bolt-on guitars consistently sound better and have more attack, and the only caveat is the heel always being a bit more in the way on a bolt-on. However with this guitar, I have neck through style upper fret access with the bolt-on sound I want!


----------



## bulb (Oct 9, 2013)

wannabguitarist said:


> Yeah, so it's fake binding . The edge of the guitar is just left clear instead of routing and installing a strip of material like real binding



Yeah, it's just taped off for paint. Also called "Faux" binding. I absolutely love the look!


----------



## feraledge (Oct 9, 2013)

As a Jackson whore who is getting my feet wet with RGs, I gladly welcome what appears to be Jackson's finest Ibanez.
Neck joint is sick.
When they do the production line don't be afraid to do a Floyd option.


----------



## Ironbird (Oct 9, 2013)

Good to see some love for the Piranha inlays!


----------



## feraledge (Oct 9, 2013)

You've done a great job articulating what my ears have been trying to tell me. I love the feel of neck through, but my bolt ons have a beastly sound that kicks it up a notch.



bulb said:


> I have found that wood density seems to matter more than wood type per se when it comes to body woods, and I favor light density woods (such as basswood) for the body and dense neck woods (like maple). However when you have a neck through, a large and rather central part of the body is now denser and this compromises the low density body. Long story short, I have guitars that do it both ways, but the bolt-on guitars consistently sound better and have more attack, and the only caveat is the heel always being a bit more in the way on a bolt-on. However with this guitar, I have neck through style upper fret access with the bolt-on sound I want!


----------



## JoeyBTL (Oct 9, 2013)

Its easily one of my favorite guitars Ive ever seen. Its just gorgeous and it just looks awesome to play. 

Whats the neck like? Is it thicker, contributing to the best sounding tone it has?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 9, 2013)

That ....ing neck joint...


----------



## bulb (Oct 9, 2013)

JoeyBTL said:


> Its easily one of my favorite guitars Ive ever seen. Its just gorgeous and it just looks awesome to play.
> 
> Whats the neck like? Is it thicker, contributing to the best sounding tone it has?



The neck is thin, but not Ibanez thin and rounded to more of a C shape as well so that it fits the hand comfortably.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 9, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> Jesus christ Misha just get a Jackson signature line already
> 
> (4 real though amazing guitar)



No really, get a sig


----------



## capoeiraesp (Oct 9, 2013)

You rockin your L-series 50mm 1.2 on this?


----------



## Degz (Oct 10, 2013)

fuk..


----------



## JoeyBTL (Oct 10, 2013)

bulb said:


> The neck is thin, but not Ibanez thin and rounded to more of a C shape as well so that it fits the hand comfortably.



Sounds like my kinda neck


----------



## VonKebbels (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow! That is just about the prettiest finish I've ever seen


----------



## bulb (Oct 10, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> You rockin your L-series 50mm 1.2 on this?



Indeed! I love that lens so much!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Oct 10, 2013)

Mate, grab a 135mm f2 L. Bloody phenomenal! I am tempted to save for that lens of yours.

Hope you don't mind but I'm making my favourite Aussie luthier finish a guitar in that colour. It's just perfect.


----------



## AyrtonS (Oct 10, 2013)

He's not gonna comment on anything signature guitar related because it's going to be released at Namm. And me along with half of SS.org will buy it.


----------



## s4tch (Oct 10, 2013)

Body seems pretty thin, so that might be one of the few guitars that won't make me miss the arm contour. HH, fixed bridge, bolt-on with a nice heel, superstrat body, my favorite Jackson headstock make it perfect. Misha's sparkly blue Jackson 7 was the best looking guitar for me so far, but this maple cap...


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 10, 2013)

Taking all the blue for yourself, greedy!




Seriously though, that's one badass 6er, and that heel makes me so damn jealous!


----------



## chassless (Oct 10, 2013)

stunning. I am gelatinous.


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 10, 2013)

Just beautiful, Misha! Big congrats!!


----------



## br00takville (Oct 10, 2013)

Is it just me or is the upper horn reinforced for the strap button? Looks like some sort of metal insert.


Gorgeous guitar Misha


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 10, 2013)

br00takville said:


> Is it just me or is the upper horn reinforced for the strap button? Looks like some sort of metal insert.



Yeah, they did that on his last CS guitar, too. It's a cool idea.


----------



## Neilzord (Oct 10, 2013)

OMFG.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Oct 10, 2013)

It's like Ibanez RGA321F fused with Jackson SLSMG


----------



## BigBaldIan (Oct 10, 2013)

Very elegant Mr. M.


----------



## Viginez (Oct 10, 2013)

dat neck joint


----------



## xxx128 (Oct 10, 2013)

Damn that's beautiful.


----------



## fortisursus (Oct 10, 2013)

Good god man. This has to be the sexiest looking Jackson CS i've ever seen. Congrats man!


----------



## shadowlife (Oct 10, 2013)

That is easily one of the best looking Jacksons i've ever seen. I like everything about that guitar, especially those inlays.


----------



## Dooky (Oct 10, 2013)

This needs to be a signature model 
Love the design & specs!!!


----------



## mhickman2 (Oct 11, 2013)

That is gorgeous. I love the heel. Basswood and Maple tops are a serious combination. Not a lot of love from wood snobs, but it always yeilds a nice response to me.


----------



## bulb (Oct 11, 2013)

mhickman2 said:


> That is gorgeous. I love the heel. Basswood and Maple tops are a serious combination. Not a lot of love from wood snobs, but it always yeilds a nice response to me.



Thanks dude! You have to trust your ears and what you know, not what snobs regurgitate and claim as fact. The reality of it is that this is one of the best sounding 6 strings I have ever played, it is rich and full sounding and with the Jugg set and a 5 way switch it is incredibly versatile too. Basswood works wonderfully as a body wood, and the maple sure as hell doesnt hurt!


----------



## bulb (Oct 11, 2013)

br00takville said:


> Is it just me or is the upper horn reinforced for the strap button? Looks like some sort of metal insert.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous guitar Misha



Yeah, I wanted a pointy top horn but I wanted the strap pin to be on the tip for balance reasons, they figured it out for me haha.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Oct 11, 2013)

Bulb, are you playing this tonight?


----------



## bulb (Oct 12, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Bulb, are you playing this tonight?



I use this as my main 6 live! Such a pleasure to play haha.


----------



## Pearson0110 (Oct 12, 2013)

.... my face... That guitars stunning! shame ill never own one


----------



## bulb (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## ImNotAhab (Oct 12, 2013)

bulb said:


>



Can i have a go at the meet and greet in Vanouver in a few weeks!? 

Hahaha, seriously though that is a beast of a guitar congrats! That neck joint...


----------



## ExtendedRange (Oct 12, 2013)

Simply stunning.


----------



## RevelGTR (Oct 12, 2013)

Nothing like basswood body and a maple neck! I came to truly appreciate that combo after buying my first JP6. That's gotta be the most beautiful Jackson ever built!


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 12, 2013)

Any particular reason for why you went with a hipshot bridge over a Floyd Rose?


----------



## bulb (Oct 13, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> Any particular reason for why you went with a hipshot bridge over a Floyd Rose?



Most of my guitars are hipshots/hard tails. In fact, if ever I get a floyd on my guitar, it's always blocked with a tremol-no.


----------



## Epstein (Oct 13, 2013)

bulb said:


>



Damn! I'm really digging those side inlays!


----------



## bulb (Oct 14, 2013)

Epstein said:


> Damn! I'm really digging those side inlays!



They are luminlays, so they glow in the dark which is incredibly useful on stage!


----------



## Mr Richard (Oct 15, 2013)

Another beautiful guitar, keep up the good work sir. 

Also you like the color blue don't you? lol


----------



## JoeyBTL (Oct 15, 2013)

Is it just the angle of the picture or do you like your pickups pretty damn close to the strings?


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks stunning. What i dig especially is:
-No shitty vol pot positions like in strats and many Js in general.
-Neck not painted.
-Hårdtail.
-Joint looks comfy.
-Quilt and bewels are najs
-Not so typical Inlays for J, especially cool with the glow.

E

N

J

O

Y

!


----------



## MJS (Oct 15, 2013)

Here's a list of everything I'd change about that guitar:


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 15, 2013)

One thing I don't understand is why this guitar has 24 frets when that other Jackson Custom NGD came with 23 

lol: and also  to the 23-fret guy)


----------



## adnecs (Oct 15, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 15, 2013)

That is among the very most beautiful guitars I have seen for a long time.


----------



## purpledc (Oct 23, 2013)

I love this guitar. But i fear for that lower horn.


----------

